# Kitchen Disposal installation/removal



## Walt Brewer (Jan 14, 2008)

We have to remove a sink with Emerson E80-17 disposal installed. The attachment right under the sink seems to require turning the disposal itself, or an attachment ring to separate the disposal from the sink. Rotating the disposal will require disconnecting some plumming.
 Any suggestions or experience?


----------



## travelover (Jan 14, 2008)

I have replaced my Insinkerator and it has a similar attachment. Unplug it, remove the 1 1/2" drain plumbing, then rotate the collar until it drops free.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome Walt:
Travelover has it right. The locking ring only needs to be turned about a quarter turn to release the disposal. You can insert a phillips screwdriver in one of the rolls to turn the ring.
The electrical and plumbing connections should be removed first.
Glenn


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 15, 2008)

Chances are you're going to have to redo the drain assembly anyway, as the dimentions of the new sink probably won't exactly match that of the one you're removing. Also, the disposal is too heavy to leave hanging on the drain assembly. You're way better off to just take it all apart and put it back together after the new sink is in.


----------

